# National Quizbowl Champions!!!!



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I am so excited to say that I am a member of the North Carolina Skillathon and Quizbowl team. This weekend we won the Ak-Sar-Ben National Livestock Quizbowl in Omaha, NE!!! We were top of the bracket the whole way through and I can't ever begin to tell you how exciting this was!!! We were recognized on stage in front of the rodeo audience... it was pretty much the best week of my life. 

If you love livestock thwn definitely look into skillathon and quizbowl!! It will change your life


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice! Congratulations! That is quite an accomplishment. Something you will always remember.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Woohoo!! Congrats


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you!!!!


----------

